# Best beginner frog species



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

This is a list of the most readily available frogs that are suitable for a beginner (click on the name of the frog to view a picture):

Aquatic

_Aquatic species of frog can be kept in fish-tanks. Some species require filters, whereas others may do just as well with regular water changes. _

Recommended beginner species:
African Clawed Frog (_Xenopus_ species)

Semi-aquatic

_Semi-aquatic species may require a 50/50 land/water set-up, a largely aquatic set-up or a set-up with a prominent land area. This is achievable with glass terrariums or fish-tanks. Water may need to be heated and filtered depending on species._

Recommended beginner species:
Fire-Bellied Toad (_Bombina_ species)

Arboreal (Tree Frogs)

_Tree Frogs usually require a tall habitat. The Exo-Terra glass terrariums (and similar products by other companies) are perfect for many species. On the whole they tend to be poor swimmers and should be provided with a water dish as opposed to a deep water area. _

Recommended beginner species:
White's Tree Frog (_Litoria caerulea_)
American Green Tree Frog (_Hyla cinerea_)
American Grey/Gray Tree Frog (_Hyla versicolor_)
Peacock/Big-eyed Tree Frog (_Leptopelis vermiculatus_)
Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (_Rhacophorus dennysi_)
European Green Tree Frog (_Hyla arborea_)
White-Lipped Tree Frog (_Litoria infrafrenata_)
Cuban Tree Frog (_Osteopilus septentrionalis_)
African Reed Frog (_Afrixalus_, _Heterixalus_, and _Hyperolius_ species)
Japanese Tree Frog (_Hyla japonica_)

Terrestrial (Ground Frogs)

_Ground dwelling frogs require long (as opposed to tall) habitats, and a water dish. Many species, such as Pacmans, are generally inactive and don’t require all too much room despite their large size. Fish-tanks can be used as can glass terrariums, with the latter usually having more ventilation._ 

Recommended beginner species:
Horned/Pacman Frog (_Ceratophrys_ species)
Cane Toad (_Bufo marinus_)
European Green Toad _(Bufo viridis_ or _Pseudepidalea viridis_)


*Although this list provides a small amount of information on how to care for the different types of frog available, it is strongly recommended that you thoroughly research the particular species you are interested in and make sure you have got your habitat set-up before you purchase any frog.*

Some good sites for care info:
RFUK Amphibian care sheet section
amphibiancare.com
allaboutfrogs.org
the-livingrainforest.co.uk
Or even Google or Youtube the species you are interested in.


Photos courtesy of Morgan Freeman, TIMOTHY AND MATILDA, mrblue2008, Spikebrit, jennlovesfrogs, HABU, dad’n’bab, richie.b, rigsby, titwillow, salad dodger, *o* and manda88.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good work Harvey! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:will this be a sticky?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> Good work Harvey! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:will this be a sticky?


I'm not sure. I PM'd Saedcantas asking her to take a peek!


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Asian flying tree frogs maybe to add to the list

Very useful though x


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

As it is at the moment; it's not sticky-worthy. 
I'll just work on it some more. If anyone can give me any suggestions and help I would be really grateful.

Jadeladine: I will include them. Thank you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yoos need care sheets boy.

Gimme until tomorrow and I'll a Peacock done.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why isn't it sticky worthy?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yoos need care sheets boy.
> 
> Gimme until tomorrow and I'll a Peacock done.


Maybe if every one linked to a caresheet written by someone on here who has experience with the frog in question then it would be more informative.
I don't really want to make it REAAAALLY long or people won't bother reading it.
S'gotta look inviting.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Does it have to be a caresheet from here?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Rhi01 said:


> Why isn't it sticky worthy?


The summary of each group is too simplistic and people's choice of first frog would be more likely to be determined by what they have available locally as opposed to what is written in this thread.
Saedcantas was nice about it though and said I should work on it more.
I ain't giving up; it's a question that's asked all the time.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Rhi01 said:


> Does it have to be a caresheet from here?


Nah, I guess I could just use the sites I recommended, to find other caresheets and link them.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

*New and improved*

*Aquatic​*
_Aquatic species spend all their time in the water. Many people use fish tanks as habitats for them. Some species will require a filter, however other species may do just as well with regular water changes._

*African Clawed Frog (Xenopus laevis)*










The African Clawed Frog is a good beginner species due to it's hardiness. It can grow up to 6" and has been known to live for over fifteen years in captivity.

Caresheets:
badmanstropicalfish.com
allaboutfrogs.org


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

*Semi-aquatic​*
_Semi-aquatic species may require a 50/50 land/water set-up, a largely aquatic set-up or a set-up with a prominent land area. This is achievable with glass terrariums or fish-tanks. Water may need to be heated and filtered depending on species._

*Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis)*










Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads (or FBTs) are a great, active and hardy species originating from various parts of Asia. They are diurnal (active during the day time) and very attractive. Growing to roughly 2" they are a very popular frog.

Caresheets:
allaboutfrogs.org
amphibiancare.com
wikihow.com


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you check the care sheets to see if they're any good?

Pollywog has quite a few maybe ask him for permission to use some.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

What do people think of this layout?
If I've got any information incorrect please don't hesitate to correct me!

I will do the arboreal section after I've heard what people think to this.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Did you check the care sheets to see if they're any good?
> 
> Pollywog has quite a few maybe ask him for permission to use some.


Not yet. I had a quick glimpse. I just wanna get the basic layout and stuff sorted first so I just used what I could grab.
I'll check it over though.
I'll ask Pollywog!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's good.

Pics, caresheets, basic description. 

Perhaps if you can examples of set ups?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think it's good.
> 
> Pics, caresheets, basic description.
> 
> Perhaps if you can examples of set ups?


Now y'see... that's a good plan, but I hate you for it.

I now need pictures of set ups.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Eeeek. Just have a few vivs for each section.

You have your firebelly.

Most arboreal species will be pretty much the same. So you can use my Tiger viv and maybe a few others.

Same goes for terrestrial.

Just clarfiy that they're examples and beware of your frogs individual needs. i.e cane toad perhaps needing larger than pacman.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Eeeek. Just have a few vivs for each section.
> 
> You have your firebelly.
> 
> ...


Ah! You mean a set-up per section, not per species?
Yeah that could work.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah! You mean a set-up per section, not per species?
> Yeah that could work.



Well I didn't initially, but for now it could do.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well I didn't initially, but for now it could do.


Hmmm... I'll get to work on it more, tomorrow.
It's an improvement nonetheless.
I still want it to look inviting to read. Loads and loads of info to sift through is gonna put people off innit.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> Hmmm... I'll get to work on it more, tomorrow.
> It's an improvement nonetheless.
> I still want it to look inviting to read. Loads and loads of info to sift through is gonna put people off innit.


I don't think loads of info REALLY puts people off C: Although it may be worth editing and writing your own basic care sheets, or get other people to as you suggested. I find many care sheets contradict each other, and it can be very confusing. 
African clawed frogs for instance: Some say heat, some say none, some say only give them water deep enough for them to stand in while others say a full tank. Many people keep their frogs without any substrate or plants, while again others give theirs them.

As for set up pictures needed  Enough people take pictures of their set ups  I'm sure you could get them fairly quickly.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I forgot to make a care sheet.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Good work I like it :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Now y'see... that's a good plan, but I hate you for it.
> 
> I now need pictures of set ups.


Maybe you could provide two types, one of a simple set up and one that is natural, then you know anyone reading is seeing two types of acceptable examples.:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You can use this.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ta for the opinions and ideas guys.
I will do set-ups, but probably not for every species. Just each 'type'.
Getting set-ups for all the tree frogs would be a bloody nightmare.
I'll start working on it asap.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Fauirly rubbish pic of the ACF setup c: Can get better pics if they would come in handy?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> image
> Fauirly rubbish pic of the ACF setup c: Can get better pics if they would come in handy?


That's brilliant! But if you could get better ones I wouldn't turn them down!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Will try to see if I can get better ones on my phone now. If not I'll charge my camera up and get some nice ones.


----------



## Abi-snail (Mar 2, 2010)

*Xenopus & apple snails?*

I have a large female Xenopus. Would it be safe to keep an apple snail in the aquarium with her? Has anyone tried this themselves? I use a 30L Biorb. I used to have a goldfish in there too but she ate it! Wouldn't want the same to happen with an apple snail.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Abi-snail said:


> I have a large female Xenopus. Would it be safe to keep an apple snail in the aquarium with her? Has anyone tried this themselves? I use a 30L Biorb. I used to have a goldfish in there too but she ate it! Wouldn't want the same to happen with an apple snail.


Honestly... If it will fit in your frogs mouth she will probably eat it. 
We hae found that tiny tiny tiny snails that we don't actually WANT in the tank do not get eaten. Everything else however. Gone. Had to buy new plants today >.< Found two types they won't eat so far.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

sticky sticky


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've stuck this in my sig for ease of reference as Saedcantas (I think) didn't want too many stickys.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

chulainn said:


> sticky sticky


Still much room for improvement. I'll work on it some more this week. Been meaning to for a while actually. I need care sheets!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I've stuck this in my sig for ease of reference as Saedcantas (I think) didn't want too many stickys.


A-thank a-you.
I'll try and improve it and hopefully she'll change her mind!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

'Which frogs are suitable for beginners?' is a question that gets raised quite regularly in this section. To prevent people from purchasing frogs that have high care requirements or are easily stressed I have compiled a list of the most commonly available frogs suitable for a beginner.
I would have liked to have included the Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (_Rhacophorus dennysi_) and the Japanese Tree Frog (_Hyla japonica_) but I could not find much information on their care. If it is either of these species you are after it would be wise to ask the forum if anyone keeps them.

*Although this list provides a small amount of information on each species and contains links to care sheets it is strongly recommended that you thoroughly research the particular species you are interested in and have your habitat set up before purchase. There are many different care sheets available on many different websites and if you are unsure on a particular aspect of care (care sheets have been known to contradict one another) feel free to ask on the forum.*

*Aquatic Frogs*​
*African Clawed Frog* (_Xenopus laevis_)










The African Clawed Frog is a hardy species originating from Eastern and Southern Africa. Ideal for beginners, they are quite common in fish/petshops.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
badmanstropicalfish.com

*Semi-aquatic Frogs*​
*Oriental Fire-bellied Toad* (_Bombina orientalis_)










Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads (or FBTs) are a great, active and hardy species originating from various parts of Asia. They are diurnal (active during the day time) and very attractive. Growing to roughly 2" they are a very popular frog.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Wikihow

*Arboreal Frogs (Tree Frogs)*​
*African Reed Frog* (_Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species_)










African Reed Frogs are small frogs that originate from sub-Saharan Africa. With over 150 different species of Reed Frog recognised there are many different patterns and colours to choose from. Most will only reach 1 inch in length.

Care sheets:
Amphibian Care
Pollywog
Reptile Buzz

*European Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla arborea_)










The European Tree Frog is a small species indigenous to Mainland Europe. They rarely exceed sizes greater than 50mm and skin colour ranges from bright green, olive green, grey, brown and yellow.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
terrariummorbidum.se

*American Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla cinerea_)










Found naturally in the south-eastern states of America, the American Green Tree Frog is an undemanding, medium-sized species with a 'quack-like' call.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*Gray Tree Frog* (_Hyla versicolor_)










The Gray Tree Frog is found in most of the eastern half of the United States, as far west as central Texas, and as far north as Canada. They are a reasonably small species known for their chameleon-like colour changes.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*Big-eyed/Peacock Tree Frog* (_Leptopelis vermiculatus_)










This species inhabits the closed-canopy wet tropical rainforests of Tanzania and ranges from 40-85mm in size. They are an extremely attractive species with two colour phases. The first phase is bright green with black markings, the second is an attractive brown with black stripes and spots. Many captive specimens of this species will be WC (wild caught) which makes them much more likely to be carrying diseases/infections (thus more difficult to look after). It is always advised to buy CB (captive bred) specimens whenever possible.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Reptic Zone
Reptile Buzz

*White's Tree Frog* (_Litoria caerulea_)










White's Tree Frog (named after the English botanical collector, John White) is a large species originating from Australia and New Guinea. A very popular beginner species, it is sometimes referred to as Dumpy Tree Frog or Green Tree Frog. They are hardy, attractive and many find them comical to watch.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
whitestreefrog.net

*White-Lipped Tree Frog* (_Litoria infrafrenata_)










The White-Lipped Tree Frog, or the Giant Tree Frog, is an attractive species native to Australia. Reaching sizes of over 5 inches, it is the world's largest known tree frog.

Care sheets:
Frogs.org
Reptipro.com

*Cuban Tree Frog* (_Osteopilus septentrionalis_)










The Cuban Tree Frog is a large species native to Cuba, the Bahamas and the Cayman Islands and has been introduced to Florida where it is considered an invasive species. They are known for their large appetites.

Care sheets:
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Reptile Buzz

*Terrestrial Frogs (Ground Frogs)*​
*Cane Toad* (_Bufo marinus_)










This species of 'true toad' (meaning it belongs in the Bufonidae family) is native to Central and South America, but has been introduced to various islands throughout Oceania and the Caribbean. It is a large species known to reach sizes of almost 6 inches and produces a highly toxic poison when threatened.

Care sheets:
Australian Museum
Reptic Zone

*European Green Toad* (_Bufo viridis or Pseudepidalea virdis_)










The European Green Toad naturally inhabits mountainous areas, semi-deserts, and urban areas, in mainland Europe, Asia, and Northern Africa. The appealing spots on their backs can vary in colour from green to dark brown.

Care sheets:
Reptile Buzz
pollywogsworldoffrogs.com

*Horned/Pacman Frog* (_Ceratophrys species_)










There are many species of Horned Frog with an array of different colours and patterns. They can be found naturally in South America where they lay in wait for rodents, small reptiles and insects to ambush and eat. They are a very common in the pet trade and reasonably undemanding. 

Care sheets:
Amphibian Care
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org

_Photos courtesy of Morgan Freeman, TIMOTHY AND MATILDA, mrblue2008, Spikebrit, jennlovesfrogs, HABU, dad’n’bab, richie.b, rigsby, titwillow, salad dodger, *o* and manda88.

Thanks to Pollywog_ for care sheets.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Right. I think this is ready.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> *Aquatic​*
> _Aquatic species spend all their time in the water. Many people use fish tanks as habitats for them. Some species will require a filter, however other species may do just as well with regular water changes._
> 
> *African Clawed Frog (Xenopus laevis)*
> ...


i had two of these in my tropical fish tank for about 2 weeks and they both escaped and i couldnt find them till about a month later i found one in the kitchen on the floor and the after one on the living floor both died but i had a fitted lid so dont know how they got out


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

turbo1869 said:


> i had two of these in my tropical fish tank for about 2 weeks and they both escaped and i couldnt find them till about a month later i found one in the kitchen on the floor and the after one on the living floor both died but i had a fitted lid so dont know how they got out


they can squeeze through quite amazingly small gaps. And they dry out and die pretty quickly away from water.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

The picture for the african clawed frog is actually and african dwarf frog. You should put them as too different species cas they look the same when they are young. Someone might mix the species together and end up with the clawed eating the dwarfs.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Blinx56 said:


> The picture for the african clawed frog is actually and african dwarf frog. You should put them as too different species cas they look the same when they are young. Someone might mix the species together and end up with the clawed eating the dwarfs.


I meant in the first post just seen your updated version and yeah its a different pic. I still think put it as two different species though.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Blinx56 said:


> The picture for the african clawed frog is actually and african dwarf frog. You should put them as too different species cas they look the same when they are young. Someone might mix the species together and end up with the clawed eating the dwarfs.


 It's corrected in Flanman's sticky.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Blinx56 said:


> The picture for the african clawed frog is actually and african dwarf frog. You should put them as too different species cas they look the same when they are young. Someone might mix the species together and end up with the clawed eating the dwarfs.


*Facepalm*....two different species


----------

